# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Here goes! Hello from Perth. Rain!!

## kalgal

Dunno about Threads, Posts or Trackbacks or any of that stuff. Just like following what everyone is doing around the country. Hope this is in the correct format. Will pick it up as we go along. I hope.

----------


## OFG

G'day Kalgal, welcome aboard. 
You're doing fine Mate, if you want to ask a question just find the appropriate forum and start a thread as you've just done.  :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

G'day Kalgal, welcome aboard.
+ 1, You will learn how to do the tricky bits, it's all DIY here.

----------

